# Quarter Round Display Shelf



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

*Design and getting started*

Well, I got my first commission to design and build a simple display shelf out of Cherry several months back. I told the customer it was going to take a bit as I have a real job that frequently takes me out of town. Of course right after we shook on the deal, Hurricane Ike hit and the company I work for experienced a spike in business, I hi the road for next couple of months leading up to December. I didn't have the time to finish before Christmas and IO am now finally able to free up the time to start working on this in earnest.

The design is for the shelf to go into the corner of the living room and is just gonna hold pictures, oh yeah and is six foot tall. With allot of help from DaveR here is a pic of the design.









I had bought the cherry several months back on sale, and it has been "seasoning" ever since. I made GaryK's jointing jig for the long wide boards and jointed and planed the rest. The cherry was a thin 5/4 common (got it dirt cheap though) and there were a couple of boards that ended up thinner than the 3/4 required. \

Here is the milled stack whew what a lot of work. I am gonna have to go get a couple of more boards to have enough to finish up this project though 

















Next up is the rounding jig and glue up of the pannels. Hope this won't telescope out much longer though….


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Design and getting started*
> 
> Well, I got my first commission to design and build a simple display shelf out of Cherry several months back. I told the customer it was going to take a bit as I have a real job that frequently takes me out of town. Of course right after we shook on the deal, Hurricane Ike hit and the company I work for experienced a spike in business, I hi the road for next couple of months leading up to December. I didn't have the time to finish before Christmas and IO am now finally able to free up the time to start working on this in earnest.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're going to have to be careful with the finish to get the cherry to come out even, cherry being famous for it's ability to not match itself, as well as blotch.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Design and getting started*
> 
> Well, I got my first commission to design and build a simple display shelf out of Cherry several months back. I told the customer it was going to take a bit as I have a real job that frequently takes me out of town. Of course right after we shook on the deal, Hurricane Ike hit and the company I work for experienced a spike in business, I hi the road for next couple of months leading up to December. I didn't have the time to finish before Christmas and IO am now finally able to free up the time to start working on this in earnest.
> 
> ...


sIKE this is looking pretty good and you must have a patient client to wait this long. This is going to be a nice project.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Design and getting started*
> 
> Well, I got my first commission to design and build a simple display shelf out of Cherry several months back. I told the customer it was going to take a bit as I have a real job that frequently takes me out of town. Of course right after we shook on the deal, Hurricane Ike hit and the company I work for experienced a spike in business, I hi the road for next couple of months leading up to December. I didn't have the time to finish before Christmas and IO am now finally able to free up the time to start working on this in earnest.
> 
> ...


looks liek a great chance to use all those shopupgrades you've blogged. looks like you are off to a good start. i wish I had advice for your first commision, but you are pretty good at this stuff and don't think I can do more than to follow along and cheer you on.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Design and getting started*
> 
> Well, I got my first commission to design and build a simple display shelf out of Cherry several months back. I told the customer it was going to take a bit as I have a real job that frequently takes me out of town. Of course right after we shook on the deal, Hurricane Ike hit and the company I work for experienced a spike in business, I hi the road for next couple of months leading up to December. I didn't have the time to finish before Christmas and IO am now finally able to free up the time to start working on this in earnest.
> 
> ...


Well I need to get out there and make the rounding sled for the router, and I also need to figure out how to put the sliding dovetails into case and then make the matching tails. This should be a fun but challenging project for me. I am looking at it as a moderate difficutly for my skill set.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Design and getting started*
> 
> Well, I got my first commission to design and build a simple display shelf out of Cherry several months back. I told the customer it was going to take a bit as I have a real job that frequently takes me out of town. Of course right after we shook on the deal, Hurricane Ike hit and the company I work for experienced a spike in business, I hi the road for next couple of months leading up to December. I didn't have the time to finish before Christmas and IO am now finally able to free up the time to start working on this in earnest.
> 
> ...


Is it done yet ? LOL…We're all with you and know you can "git 'er done"


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

*Making the Quarter Round Shelves*

I have been working on the overall project for the last several weeks. The panels and shelves glue ups are done and the initial sanding is done. Next up on the list was to turn the shelves from squares to quarter rounds. So it was time to stop and start making the jigs needed for the project. The Rounding Jig and The Quarter Rounding Sled, the Sliding Dovetail Socket jig, and the router fence for the Pins.

The Rounding Jig is based upon Norms, however my little 9" BS was not up to the task so I modified the design to work with the router table.

























The Quarter Round Jig is also Norms, after testing I added the hold down clamps and the handle. The blanks are cut to rough size using the Jig Saw and then put on the sled and the rounding is completed at the router table.

















Here are the shelves, almost to final size (Left some room to play with)

















The nice thing afterwards was I able to add to the wall-o-jigs! The handle and the hold downs came off of course.









Next up the Sockets and Pins!


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Making the Quarter Round Shelves*
> 
> I have been working on the overall project for the last several weeks. The panels and shelves glue ups are done and the initial sanding is done. Next up on the list was to turn the shelves from squares to quarter rounds. So it was time to stop and start making the jigs needed for the project. The Rounding Jig and The Quarter Rounding Sled, the Sliding Dovetail Socket jig, and the router fence for the Pins.
> 
> ...


Updated some of the details and my engrish wasn't up to snuff…


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Making the Quarter Round Shelves*
> 
> I have been working on the overall project for the last several weeks. The panels and shelves glue ups are done and the initial sanding is done. Next up on the list was to turn the shelves from squares to quarter rounds. So it was time to stop and start making the jigs needed for the project. The Rounding Jig and The Quarter Rounding Sled, the Sliding Dovetail Socket jig, and the router fence for the Pins.
> 
> ...


that is a serious jig, but to be honest, my bigest jealousy is the "wall of jigs". I always wanted a space to do that, but need to reorganize everything before it will be an option.

Is this the lumber that overflowed your dustcollector?

Then end results looks great. I think the sprial cutting bits are worth the extra $.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Making the Quarter Round Shelves*
> 
> I have been working on the overall project for the last several weeks. The panels and shelves glue ups are done and the initial sanding is done. Next up on the list was to turn the shelves from squares to quarter rounds. So it was time to stop and start making the jigs needed for the project. The Rounding Jig and The Quarter Rounding Sled, the Sliding Dovetail Socket jig, and the router fence for the Pins.
> 
> ...


That roll-up door is 8 1/2' tall in the up position. All of that space above it is practically useless otherwise so I declared it as space for my Wall-o-Jigs  Not many up there right now, but get it time…


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sockets and Pins Oh My!*

Well, finally got some shop time in. I cut the sockets with my father's help a couple of weeks ago, and that went well other than one mishap due to a knot. I got out this afternoon and cleaned up the shop and then got to work on the setup for cutting the pins. That took a while but after dozen or so  test runs I had my wife come out and take a look to see if I was being a bit too AR. Of course I was and she said that everything looked fine. So, isn't this the way it always goes, 10 minutes later all of the pins were cut. 
























As you can see everything is still over size but it went together just as I planned (well mostly, the humidity has caused one of the boards to develop a slight cup). 
















The shelf is quite large, I am right at 5'10" 
















Tomorrow I will cut the sides to size, put a rabbet onto one side, finish rounding the shelves, start the sanding process and then it's onto finishing. Still working on a solution for the sap wood. Recommendations are welcome.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Sockets and Pins Oh My!*
> 
> Well, finally got some shop time in. I cut the sockets with my father's help a couple of weeks ago, and that went well other than one mishap due to a knot. I got out this afternoon and cleaned up the shop and then got to work on the setup for cutting the pins. That took a while but after dozen or so  test runs I had my wife come out and take a look to see if I was being a bit too AR. Of course I was and she said that everything looked fine. So, isn't this the way it always goes, 10 minutes later all of the pins were cut.
> 
> ...


Hey sIKE
Looks great I always love to see the smile on the face of a woodworker who has done a great job with there project.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Sockets and Pins Oh My!*
> 
> Well, finally got some shop time in. I cut the sockets with my father's help a couple of weeks ago, and that went well other than one mishap due to a knot. I got out this afternoon and cleaned up the shop and then got to work on the setup for cutting the pins. That took a while but after dozen or so  test runs I had my wife come out and take a look to see if I was being a bit too AR. Of course I was and she said that everything looked fine. So, isn't this the way it always goes, 10 minutes later all of the pins were cut.
> 
> ...


This the first fine furniture project that I have designed myself and was not sure that the sliding dovetails were going to work. Sketchup is great and helps visualize everything even the joinery but until it goes together in the real world your never sure…


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Sockets and Pins Oh My!*
> 
> Well, finally got some shop time in. I cut the sockets with my father's help a couple of weeks ago, and that went well other than one mishap due to a knot. I got out this afternoon and cleaned up the shop and then got to work on the setup for cutting the pins. That took a while but after dozen or so  test runs I had my wife come out and take a look to see if I was being a bit too AR. Of course I was and she said that everything looked fine. So, isn't this the way it always goes, 10 minutes later all of the pins were cut.
> 
> ...


Looks like your getting there, look forward to seeing it finished. Thanks for sharing


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Sockets and Pins Oh My!*
> 
> Well, finally got some shop time in. I cut the sockets with my father's help a couple of weeks ago, and that went well other than one mishap due to a knot. I got out this afternoon and cleaned up the shop and then got to work on the setup for cutting the pins. That took a while but after dozen or so  test runs I had my wife come out and take a look to see if I was being a bit too AR. Of course I was and she said that everything looked fine. So, isn't this the way it always goes, 10 minutes later all of the pins were cut.
> 
> ...


sIKE, I recommend not doing anything different to the sap wood. Claim it to be a design element and finish it the same as the rest of that beautiful work you have already done.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Sockets and Pins Oh My!*
> 
> Well, finally got some shop time in. I cut the sockets with my father's help a couple of weeks ago, and that went well other than one mishap due to a knot. I got out this afternoon and cleaned up the shop and then got to work on the setup for cutting the pins. That took a while but after dozen or so  test runs I had my wife come out and take a look to see if I was being a bit too AR. Of course I was and she said that everything looked fine. So, isn't this the way it always goes, 10 minutes later all of the pins were cut.
> 
> ...


sIKE, this looks really good. If you want another vote for leaving the sapwood as is I will cast mine as well. This is a matter of personal preference, of course but I enjoy the contrast that the sapwood gives in a piece of cherry furniture.

I am looking forward to seeing the next installment.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

sIKE said:


> *Sockets and Pins Oh My!*
> 
> Well, finally got some shop time in. I cut the sockets with my father's help a couple of weeks ago, and that went well other than one mishap due to a knot. I got out this afternoon and cleaned up the shop and then got to work on the setup for cutting the pins. That took a while but after dozen or so  test runs I had my wife come out and take a look to see if I was being a bit too AR. Of course I was and she said that everything looked fine. So, isn't this the way it always goes, 10 minutes later all of the pins were cut.
> 
> ...


Sap wood is good.
Contrast and character..designed into the project from the start!


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Sockets and Pins Oh My!*
> 
> Well, finally got some shop time in. I cut the sockets with my father's help a couple of weeks ago, and that went well other than one mishap due to a knot. I got out this afternoon and cleaned up the shop and then got to work on the setup for cutting the pins. That took a while but after dozen or so  test runs I had my wife come out and take a look to see if I was being a bit too AR. Of course I was and she said that everything looked fine. So, isn't this the way it always goes, 10 minutes later all of the pins were cut.
> 
> ...


Sap wood is a design element use it and dont worry


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

sIKE said:


> *Sockets and Pins Oh My!*
> 
> Well, finally got some shop time in. I cut the sockets with my father's help a couple of weeks ago, and that went well other than one mishap due to a knot. I got out this afternoon and cleaned up the shop and then got to work on the setup for cutting the pins. That took a while but after dozen or so  test runs I had my wife come out and take a look to see if I was being a bit too AR. Of course I was and she said that everything looked fine. So, isn't this the way it always goes, 10 minutes later all of the pins were cut.
> 
> ...


The project is looking good. I agree with the others about the sap wood, let it show.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

sIKE said:


> *Sockets and Pins Oh My!*
> 
> Well, finally got some shop time in. I cut the sockets with my father's help a couple of weeks ago, and that went well other than one mishap due to a knot. I got out this afternoon and cleaned up the shop and then got to work on the setup for cutting the pins. That took a while but after dozen or so  test runs I had my wife come out and take a look to see if I was being a bit too AR. Of course I was and she said that everything looked fine. So, isn't this the way it always goes, 10 minutes later all of the pins were cut.
> 
> ...


sIKE wonderfull job I tend to look for boards with sap wood it makes the project look less massproduced or more a hand crafted item


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Sockets and Pins Oh My!*
> 
> Well, finally got some shop time in. I cut the sockets with my father's help a couple of weeks ago, and that went well other than one mishap due to a knot. I got out this afternoon and cleaned up the shop and then got to work on the setup for cutting the pins. That took a while but after dozen or so  test runs I had my wife come out and take a look to see if I was being a bit too AR. Of course I was and she said that everything looked fine. So, isn't this the way it always goes, 10 minutes later all of the pins were cut.
> 
> ...


Looking good sIKE;

I'm with the others on the sap wood for this project.

Lee


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Sockets and Pins Oh My!*
> 
> Well, finally got some shop time in. I cut the sockets with my father's help a couple of weeks ago, and that went well other than one mishap due to a knot. I got out this afternoon and cleaned up the shop and then got to work on the setup for cutting the pins. That took a while but after dozen or so  test runs I had my wife come out and take a look to see if I was being a bit too AR. Of course I was and she said that everything looked fine. So, isn't this the way it always goes, 10 minutes later all of the pins were cut.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the tips! I guess I will go with sap wood. I am going to shellac, BLO, and a couple of coats of wax.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

*Finishing Question*

This is my first go around with finishing cherry. I have decided, based off of my previous blog in this series, to leave the sap wood alone. Currently I have been thinking about a base coat of shellac, followed by a couple of coats of BLO, then buffing it out with a couple of coats of wax.

Opinions and/or recommendations are appreciated.

I know this might be best posted over on the forum, but really wanted to keep the conversation centered around this blog…


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Finishing Question*
> 
> This is my first go around with finishing cherry. I have decided, based off of my previous blog in this series, to leave the sap wood alone. Currently I have been thinking about a base coat of shellac, followed by a couple of coats of BLO, then buffing it out with a couple of coats of wax.
> 
> ...


My first project with cherry was stained with "cherry" minwax stain, then coated with homemade wipe on poly. I would definitely not use stain again. I think an light cut of amber shellac would have looked MUCH better.

I think I'd like to try something similar to what you are thinking of, but I'd note that most people recommend that you use a 1/2 # cut of shellac and that it be completely dewaxed. I think I've heard that subsequeny finishes may not take if there is still wax. I'm not sure about a subsequent oil finish though since in theory it should be penetrating before curing?

I'm guessing you aren't putting anythign that could scretch on the shelf. I'm toying with shellac now and it does seem to scratch quite easily. For my current application, I wish I had just skipped it and went with poly but the nice this is I'm seeing just how good shellac could be in the right application. It does really warm up the wood.

I'll be interested to hear people's comments as well.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Finishing Question*
> 
> This is my first go around with finishing cherry. I have decided, based off of my previous blog in this series, to leave the sap wood alone. Currently I have been thinking about a base coat of shellac, followed by a couple of coats of BLO, then buffing it out with a couple of coats of wax.
> 
> ...


There are many choices when finishing . I guess it depends on how much protection you want versus how it will look, I like cherry as natural as possible and the most I usually put on cherry is shellac even though its protection is not that of a poly but it is much warmer than a poly and looks more like custom furniture should.
It's all open to each persons opinion.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Finishing Question*
> 
> This is my first go around with finishing cherry. I have decided, based off of my previous blog in this series, to leave the sap wood alone. Currently I have been thinking about a base coat of shellac, followed by a couple of coats of BLO, then buffing it out with a couple of coats of wax.
> 
> ...


sIKE, I would reverse the order of the BLO and shellac. Since BLO is a penetrating oil I would put it on first, let it cure and then seal with shellac. The BLO will give a cherry a slightly darker tone as opposed to simply putting shellac on it. This is really a personal choice as to the look you are after. But in either case nature will take its course with the cherry and gradually darken it over time.

After the shellac coat the topcoat decision largely becomes one of personal choice. If the piece is going to come into contact with water then I would strongly suggest putting a topcoat of polyurethane over the shellac as I did in the cherry laundry center I posted recently:










But I doubt that this is the case with this display shelf. You might just want to consider topcoating it with additional layers of shellac. With the oak bookcase that I did recently I put 6 coats of shellac on within a single day.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Finishing Question*
> 
> This is my first go around with finishing cherry. I have decided, based off of my previous blog in this series, to leave the sap wood alone. Currently I have been thinking about a base coat of shellac, followed by a couple of coats of BLO, then buffing it out with a couple of coats of wax.
> 
> ...


Scott,

Thanks for the tip! I was told that you should use the Shellac as a sealer to help with evening out the blotchyness that cherry is famous for. Is this the case?


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Finishing Question*
> 
> This is my first go around with finishing cherry. I have decided, based off of my previous blog in this series, to leave the sap wood alone. Currently I have been thinking about a base coat of shellac, followed by a couple of coats of BLO, then buffing it out with a couple of coats of wax.
> 
> ...


I am currently running a big test. I have bought some of Waterlox Original Sealer/Finisher and have on hand De-waxed Shellac, BLO, Tung Oil, and Danish Oil.

I have taken 5 test paces and coated all of them with Shellac. I have taken an additional 4 test pieces and left them without shellac. I then took four of the five test pieces (after they dried of course) and coated them with the above finishes. Then let the LOML pick her favorite two. I am now testing against a couple of bigger piece and doing a test of the 3 faves (Shellac Only, Shellac/Tung Oil, Shellac Waterlox) on some test Sapwood pieces.

All and all it has been a lot of fun.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Finishing Question*
> 
> This is my first go around with finishing cherry. I have decided, based off of my previous blog in this series, to leave the sap wood alone. Currently I have been thinking about a base coat of shellac, followed by a couple of coats of BLO, then buffing it out with a couple of coats of wax.
> 
> ...


sIKE, running a test piece with the finishing routine is a good idea and, of course, letting your wife pick the finish is the only way to go.

I only have blotching challenges with cherry (and pine and poplar) when I add stain but I never put stain on cherry. I just either go with BLO, shellac and poly or shellac and poly, depending on the look I am after. Cherry will blotch if it is stained which is usually done in an attempt to either match it to older wood or to give it an aged look. But, since I am a pretty laid back, I would just as soon let Mother Nature do her thing and patiently wait for cherry to age on its own.

However, one technique that does work for aging cherry is to put it in the sun for 2 or 3 weeks (watching the weather, of course). This "suntans" cherry and gives it an aged look without chemical stains and the inherent blotching that comes with the staining process.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

*My ROS gave up the ghost!*

I have everything together now (pictures to follow) and was working on the finish sanding phase and my trusty ole PC 333 Type 4 ROS quit on me. This project has presented mutiple challenges but this is the first tool that it has claimed. Argh, off to the orange box to get me a replacement.

First stop though is a look though the reviews here on LJ's of course!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

sIKE said:


> *My ROS gave up the ghost!*
> 
> I have everything together now (pictures to follow) and was working on the finish sanding phase and my trusty ole PC 333 Type 4 ROS quit on me. This project has presented mutiple challenges but this is the first tool that it has claimed. Argh, off to the orange box to get me a replacement.
> 
> First stop though is a look though the reviews here on LJ's of course!


The only way your tools won't wear out is not to use them so much,, lol
Waiting for the finished article,
Larry


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *My ROS gave up the ghost!*
> 
> I have everything together now (pictures to follow) and was working on the finish sanding phase and my trusty ole PC 333 Type 4 ROS quit on me. This project has presented mutiple challenges but this is the first tool that it has claimed. Argh, off to the orange box to get me a replacement.
> 
> First stop though is a look though the reviews here on LJ's of course!


sIKE, I am sure that you did not have a new ROS budgeted when you started this project but this sounds like as good an excuse as any to buy a new tool. But, after browsing the tools section, I hope that you can limit yourself to just a ROS.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *My ROS gave up the ghost!*
> 
> I have everything together now (pictures to follow) and was working on the finish sanding phase and my trusty ole PC 333 Type 4 ROS quit on me. This project has presented mutiple challenges but this is the first tool that it has claimed. Argh, off to the orange box to get me a replacement.
> 
> First stop though is a look though the reviews here on LJ's of course!


Well back from Lowe's. Got the Bosch that GarK has and used it already the dust collection is much superior over the PC but it is a tab bit heavier. Show you what I was working on in a bit.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *My ROS gave up the ghost!*
> 
> I have everything together now (pictures to follow) and was working on the finish sanding phase and my trusty ole PC 333 Type 4 ROS quit on me. This project has presented mutiple challenges but this is the first tool that it has claimed. Argh, off to the orange box to get me a replacement.
> 
> First stop though is a look though the reviews here on LJ's of course!


Look forward to photos and congrats on the new router you can never have enough.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *My ROS gave up the ghost!*
> 
> I have everything together now (pictures to follow) and was working on the finish sanding phase and my trusty ole PC 333 Type 4 ROS quit on me. This project has presented mutiple challenges but this is the first tool that it has claimed. Argh, off to the orange box to get me a replacement.
> 
> First stop though is a look though the reviews here on LJ's of course!


Wish it was a nice new router but alas it is a Random Oribital Sander


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

*Many Firsts*

I have been working on this project time permitting. Had end of school year stuff with the kids, a surprise visit from some relatives, and of course been busy traveling for work, so it has been interment to say the best  So, I got this puppy glued up a couple of weekends ago. After fighting with a shelf that I messed up on and had to remake a new one. Talk about frustation, nothing went right with it and it took me a couple of weeks just to build one new shelf.
















Now this project has had many firsts for me, including using solid Cherry for almost the entire project, the sliding dovetails, massive pannel glue ups, making quarter circles, bent wood lamination for the toe kick, I even successfully steamed out a couple of dents from the clamp up of the lamination…
















And here are the blocks for the Toe Kick to attach to. I did have a bit of spring back so I am going to have to clamp and glue to blocks to get it right.








So I have been sanding like a maniac since the glue up dried two weekends ago. The corners of this thing are t-total pains in the arse! 








So here she is, she has been worked up to 180 Grit since this was taken. The wet streaks are Mineral Spirts rubbed on to locate any reaining scratches…








And here is my new pride and joy, she worked her butt off on her first day in my shop….








And of course this is my first day to use her…just one of many firsts on this project!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Many Firsts*
> 
> I have been working on this project time permitting. Had end of school year stuff with the kids, a surprise visit from some relatives, and of course been busy traveling for work, so it has been interment to say the best  So, I got this puppy glued up a couple of weekends ago. After fighting with a shelf that I messed up on and had to remake a new one. Talk about frustation, nothing went right with it and it took me a couple of weeks just to build one new shelf.
> 
> ...


very cool display case well done


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

sIKE said:


> *Many Firsts*
> 
> I have been working on this project time permitting. Had end of school year stuff with the kids, a surprise visit from some relatives, and of course been busy traveling for work, so it has been interment to say the best  So, I got this puppy glued up a couple of weekends ago. After fighting with a shelf that I messed up on and had to remake a new one. Talk about frustation, nothing went right with it and it took me a couple of weeks just to build one new shelf.
> 
> ...


I too have the same Bosch ROS.. It is a ripper,.. better than the larger more powerfull Metabo 6 " duo orbit i also have,..
I have had mine for a year now and It is THE sander I reach for,
The corner shelves can be a real #$^%$#
Good job on the bending,. can't wait so see it with a nice oil finish,
Larry


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Many Firsts*
> 
> I have been working on this project time permitting. Had end of school year stuff with the kids, a surprise visit from some relatives, and of course been busy traveling for work, so it has been interment to say the best  So, I got this puppy glued up a couple of weekends ago. After fighting with a shelf that I messed up on and had to remake a new one. Talk about frustation, nothing went right with it and it took me a couple of weeks just to build one new shelf.
> 
> ...


sIKE, this is starting to come together now. It is always good to "stretch" our abilities when tackling a project since that is the way to grow as a woodworkers. You have certainly added some new abilities to your woodworking arsenal with this project!!

This is going to look good with a finish on it.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Many Firsts*
> 
> I have been working on this project time permitting. Had end of school year stuff with the kids, a surprise visit from some relatives, and of course been busy traveling for work, so it has been interment to say the best  So, I got this puppy glued up a couple of weekends ago. After fighting with a shelf that I messed up on and had to remake a new one. Talk about frustation, nothing went right with it and it took me a couple of weeks just to build one new shelf.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, I have had a hard time with this one. Been real hard to get motivated and get out and get this knocked out.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

sIKE said:


> *Many Firsts*
> 
> I have been working on this project time permitting. Had end of school year stuff with the kids, a surprise visit from some relatives, and of course been busy traveling for work, so it has been interment to say the best  So, I got this puppy glued up a couple of weekends ago. After fighting with a shelf that I messed up on and had to remake a new one. Talk about frustation, nothing went right with it and it took me a couple of weeks just to build one new shelf.
> 
> ...


Hey sIKE,
Dont get too down man…....we have all started somewhere…..and all of us have made mistakes…..but Scott is right…you have obtained more skills and knowledge and if you do as Larry said in using a good oil finish, it will turn out just great.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Many Firsts*
> 
> I have been working on this project time permitting. Had end of school year stuff with the kids, a surprise visit from some relatives, and of course been busy traveling for work, so it has been interment to say the best  So, I got this puppy glued up a couple of weekends ago. After fighting with a shelf that I messed up on and had to remake a new one. Talk about frustation, nothing went right with it and it took me a couple of weeks just to build one new shelf.
> 
> ...


I have previously blogged my finishing plans. I am going to use de-waxed shellac for a sealing coat and then I am going to use 2 or 3 thin coats of Waterlox Original Sealer/Finisher.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Many Firsts*
> 
> I have been working on this project time permitting. Had end of school year stuff with the kids, a surprise visit from some relatives, and of course been busy traveling for work, so it has been interment to say the best  So, I got this puppy glued up a couple of weekends ago. After fighting with a shelf that I messed up on and had to remake a new one. Talk about frustation, nothing went right with it and it took me a couple of weeks just to build one new shelf.
> 
> ...


looks like it's coming along pretty well (all troubles permitting…)

did you consider using a scraper for the tight corners? or maybe next time sand pieces prior to glueup? of course this could be the justification for a detail-sander purchase… since you HAVE to have something to reach into those corners right?

just thinking out loud here… lol

At least you didnt seem to run into the "fun" I ran into of milling lumber - only to get back to it 2 weeks later (that was the next available window I had for shoptime) only to find the lumber back in it's cupped/twisted shape again…. and back to the milling process…. will it ever end.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

*and Finally!*

Well after one long month of frustration with a height issue. I finally got this project to the finishing stage today. The bentwood lamination I bragged about the last time was a bit short in height once I finished cleaning up the glue up. After multiple goes at getting all three edges even and losing 1 1/2" in height. I had my dad come over and give me a hand this week and we finally got her done. Hot glue, a straight edged board, a 1/2" upcut spiral bit, and a bushing on the old D-Handled router got the straight edged sides and the the jig saw on toe kick. Whew! I got a dozen more gray hairs from that experience.

So some more sanding and it was time to shoot the 1lbs cut of shellac. Sorry no pics and onto the first coat of Waterlox. 









































Tomorrow I will sand it one more time with some double aught synthetic steel wool and apply one more coat and she will be done! Woohoo! I will post the project when it is done.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

sIKE said:


> *and Finally!*
> 
> Well after one long month of frustration with a height issue. I finally got this project to the finishing stage today. The bentwood lamination I bragged about the last time was a bit short in height once I finished cleaning up the glue up. After multiple goes at getting all three edges even and losing 1 1/2" in height. I had my dad come over and give me a hand this week and we finally got her done. Hot glue, a straight edged board, a 1/2" upcut spiral bit, and a bushing on the old D-Handled router got the straight edged sides and the the jig saw on toe kick. Whew! I got a dozen more gray hairs from that experience.
> 
> ...


Very nice to see the almost finished project.. well done and also a learning curve from what you have written.,. also a teaching aid to the newer wood workers amongst us. Bravo.,

Larry


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *and Finally!*
> 
> Well after one long month of frustration with a height issue. I finally got this project to the finishing stage today. The bentwood lamination I bragged about the last time was a bit short in height once I finished cleaning up the glue up. After multiple goes at getting all three edges even and losing 1 1/2" in height. I had my dad come over and give me a hand this week and we finally got her done. Hot glue, a straight edged board, a 1/2" upcut spiral bit, and a bushing on the old D-Handled router got the straight edged sides and the the jig saw on toe kick. Whew! I got a dozen more gray hairs from that experience.
> 
> ...


sIKE, I was wondering where you were on this project. It came together nicely and the finish is showcasing the color and beauty of the cherry. I am going to be surprised that your wife does not "commission" one of these as well!!


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *and Finally!*
> 
> Well after one long month of frustration with a height issue. I finally got this project to the finishing stage today. The bentwood lamination I bragged about the last time was a bit short in height once I finished cleaning up the glue up. After multiple goes at getting all three edges even and losing 1 1/2" in height. I had my dad come over and give me a hand this week and we finally got her done. Hot glue, a straight edged board, a 1/2" upcut spiral bit, and a bushing on the old D-Handled router got the straight edged sides and the the jig saw on toe kick. Whew! I got a dozen more gray hairs from that experience.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the comments. This project has been a long time coming and I am happy to see the fruits of my labor. Watching Larry's projects fly out is a bit depressing though


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *and Finally!*
> 
> Well after one long month of frustration with a height issue. I finally got this project to the finishing stage today. The bentwood lamination I bragged about the last time was a bit short in height once I finished cleaning up the glue up. After multiple goes at getting all three edges even and losing 1 1/2" in height. I had my dad come over and give me a hand this week and we finally got her done. Hot glue, a straight edged board, a 1/2" upcut spiral bit, and a bushing on the old D-Handled router got the straight edged sides and the the jig saw on toe kick. Whew! I got a dozen more gray hairs from that experience.
> 
> ...


Hi sIKE;

Sometimes things just aren't easy huh?

It's always nice to be able to call dear 'ole dad for help. I wish mine were still here for me to ask.

Look's great!

Lee


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *and Finally!*
> 
> Well after one long month of frustration with a height issue. I finally got this project to the finishing stage today. The bentwood lamination I bragged about the last time was a bit short in height once I finished cleaning up the glue up. After multiple goes at getting all three edges even and losing 1 1/2" in height. I had my dad come over and give me a hand this week and we finally got her done. Hot glue, a straight edged board, a 1/2" upcut spiral bit, and a bushing on the old D-Handled router got the straight edged sides and the the jig saw on toe kick. Whew! I got a dozen more gray hairs from that experience.
> 
> ...


Lee,

Thanks for all the help you have given since I joined LJ's, I obviously need it  ! Yes it is very nice that I am still able to call up on my dad, though I am having a hard time accepting that he is getting up there in age.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *and Finally!*
> 
> Well after one long month of frustration with a height issue. I finally got this project to the finishing stage today. The bentwood lamination I bragged about the last time was a bit short in height once I finished cleaning up the glue up. After multiple goes at getting all three edges even and losing 1 1/2" in height. I had my dad come over and give me a hand this week and we finally got her done. Hot glue, a straight edged board, a 1/2" upcut spiral bit, and a bushing on the old D-Handled router got the straight edged sides and the the jig saw on toe kick. Whew! I got a dozen more gray hairs from that experience.
> 
> ...


thats awesome, gotta love those figures in the cherry.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *and Finally!*
> 
> Well after one long month of frustration with a height issue. I finally got this project to the finishing stage today. The bentwood lamination I bragged about the last time was a bit short in height once I finished cleaning up the glue up. After multiple goes at getting all three edges even and losing 1 1/2" in height. I had my dad come over and give me a hand this week and we finally got her done. Hot glue, a straight edged board, a 1/2" upcut spiral bit, and a bushing on the old D-Handled router got the straight edged sides and the the jig saw on toe kick. Whew! I got a dozen more gray hairs from that experience.
> 
> ...


This is my first time using this finish. Its de-waxed shellac for a seal coat and so far two coats of Waterlox, it is very easy to apply, self leveling and looks great once it dries.


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

sIKE said:


> *and Finally!*
> 
> Well after one long month of frustration with a height issue. I finally got this project to the finishing stage today. The bentwood lamination I bragged about the last time was a bit short in height once I finished cleaning up the glue up. After multiple goes at getting all three edges even and losing 1 1/2" in height. I had my dad come over and give me a hand this week and we finally got her done. Hot glue, a straight edged board, a 1/2" upcut spiral bit, and a bushing on the old D-Handled router got the straight edged sides and the the jig saw on toe kick. Whew! I got a dozen more gray hairs from that experience.
> 
> ...


Beautiful color for sure!
I'm still beating the bushes to decide on what to finish my cherry cabinet doors.
I don't have a sprayer, so perhaps I can had finish?

Keep up the great work!


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *and Finally!*
> 
> Well after one long month of frustration with a height issue. I finally got this project to the finishing stage today. The bentwood lamination I bragged about the last time was a bit short in height once I finished cleaning up the glue up. After multiple goes at getting all three edges even and losing 1 1/2" in height. I had my dad come over and give me a hand this week and we finally got her done. Hot glue, a straight edged board, a 1/2" upcut spiral bit, and a bushing on the old D-Handled router got the straight edged sides and the the jig saw on toe kick. Whew! I got a dozen more gray hairs from that experience.
> 
> ...


For smaller projects you can brush/wipe Shellac on. You will bump into problems with Shellac on large areas as it dries so quickly. Which is why for this project I shot the shellac (dewaxed and a 1# cut) . As for the Waterlox, I can't gush more about it. Is is so easy to apply it's not even funny. Self levels (even on the vertical pieces, yes those side were applied to standing up) and is a tough finish once it cures. For the second coat, I did have a couple of small runs and a couple of thin areas. I used double aught steel wool and sanded out the problem areas. I then ran the steel wool over the rest of the shelf and applied the second coat. All I can say is beautiful! Yes I need to post a review of Waterlox!

You should have no issues with brushing Shellac onto your cabinet doors what so ever. Just make sure that the Shellac is dewaxed.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *and Finally!*
> 
> Well after one long month of frustration with a height issue. I finally got this project to the finishing stage today. The bentwood lamination I bragged about the last time was a bit short in height once I finished cleaning up the glue up. After multiple goes at getting all three edges even and losing 1 1/2" in height. I had my dad come over and give me a hand this week and we finally got her done. Hot glue, a straight edged board, a 1/2" upcut spiral bit, and a bushing on the old D-Handled router got the straight edged sides and the the jig saw on toe kick. Whew! I got a dozen more gray hairs from that experience.
> 
> ...


Reading through the thread I keep talking about the self leveling properties of the Waterlox. This is very dang impressive to me as it is in the middle of summer here in Texas and I am dealing with 105 degree days (remember that is in the shade). This finish is coming out as smooth as a baby's bottom (I know what I am talking about as I have three of em  ) in this heat, no brush marks or anything…


----------

